# Just got a 22.5 WSM off of craigslist!



## welshrarebit (Oct 11, 2014)

I had completely given up on finding one of these off of craigslist but after nearly a year of checking I found someone who was selling one... He was on the other side of the island, 100 mile drive one way, and was asking for $225 for it. It's about a year old; no grommet so not the newer model. I told him I would pay what he was asking for if he meet me halfway. I also mentioned that I live just up the hill from Costco so if he was gonna make a Costco run I'd meet him there.

Well he called me up and said him and his girl where going to be heading to the beach, all the good beaches are on this side of the island, and I arranged to meet him out by my job. 

I did work at a restaurant that used one 25 years ago so I have used one before but it was a long time ago...













003.PNG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 11, 2014






I hope to fire her up in the next week or two... 

:grilling_smilie:  :yahoo:


----------



## shoebe (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks great, you are going to love it. I sure do love mine


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2014)

Best dang smoker for the money and a great price on a 22.5"!  Congrats! 

I have no idea how you are going to wait so long to start feeding your new R2D2 smoker, but keep us posted on that first smoke.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome score!  You're going to love it!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

I have a turkey, a striploin, a couple of chickens, spare ribs, and BB ribs in the freezer... Which one? Heck I might do all of them!

The turkey is definitely going in next week. 

Working two jobs sucks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2014)

Woohoo! Nice find!!! Load that thing up with everything hand smoke away!!!!!!!!


----------



## b-one (Oct 11, 2014)

Great score enjoy it!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 11, 2014)

Made a charcoal basket using the existing ring and wiring a 22.5 kettle's charcoal grate to it.












image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 11, 2014






It fits like a glove! It also fits perfect in the kettle!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 11, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I have a turkey, a striploin, a couple of chickens, spare ribs, and BB ribs in the freezer... Which one? Heck I might do all of them!
> 
> ...



Should have plenty of room to throw them all in at once.  I just saw a 22.5 on CL for $250 last week.  Emailed the guy as soon as I saw it, he said it was gone within a few minutes of the listing.  

He said he got it as a gift and tried it once and didn't like it.  He said to me, "maybe I didn't ask enough for it...?"

Story of my life...  a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 11, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Woohoo! Nice find!!! Load that thing up with everything hand smoke away!!!!!!!!



I almost titled this thread "I said I would always get one." ;)


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Made a charcoal basket using the existing ring and wiring a 22.5 kettle's charcoal grate to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have mine set up like that and lay it 90 degrees to the grate that came with the WSM.  It help keeps small pieces of charcoal, especially lump, from falling into the bowl.  I didn't wire mine though it fits so nicely.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 11, 2014)

tjs231 said:


> Should have plenty of room to throw them all in at once.  I just saw a 22.5 on CL for $250 last week.  Emailed the guy as soon as I saw it, he said it was gone within a few minutes of the listing.
> 
> He said he got it as a gift and tried it once and didn't like it.  He said to me, "maybe I didn't ask enough for it...?"
> 
> Story of my life...  a day late and a dollar short.



I know I can smoke all of it but then I'd have to eat it all...

I was gonna pick one up at a local store at their Black Friday sale. But now I don't have too. 

I bet if you keep trying it'll happen. Good luck!


----------

